# Anyone do upholstery cleaning?



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Looking for someone to clean our sectional, anyone recommend anyone good?


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i happen to have a rug doctor with upholstery cleaning attachments.give me a call 850-855-1529 rob


----------

